# Frustrated with Top Tube Finish/Paint on My RS



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

2008 RS...recently did a couple of centuries with one of those Bento Boxes on the top tube. I can't get the finish to come back like it was before...tried washing, waxing, polishing, nothing! :mad2: You could see the swirls on the top tube right before the second "e" in Cervelo. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Any ideas on how to get it looking good again? I know, what's the big deal, but when you pay that much money for a bike, I would expect it to look good as long as possible! Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, same on my R3SL. I don't know how to fix it, but if I use a bento box on my new R5 I'll probably wrap the bar in cloth or saran wrap or something...


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

pastpob said:


> but when you pay that much money for a bike, I would expect it to look good as long as possible! Thanks in advance for any input!


You guys are kidding, right? You hang a nylon bag on your top tube, rubbing directly against the paint and clearcoat finish and then you are unpleased with the manufacturer that your paint/finish is marred...? You will be hard pressed to find any frame that will be protected against a nylon bag rubbing up against it. With dirt, grime, sweat, etc lodging itself between the bag and the frame while you ride, together with the bumpy ride of a bike, you have a perfect recipe for permanent scratches on your frame. 

A clear protective tape/film (like that often used for chainstay protectors) could have saved your finish.

Good luck,
EM3


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

em3 said:


> You guys are kidding, right? You hang a nylon bag on your top tube, rubbing directly against the paint and clearcoat finish and then you are unpleased with the manufacturer that your paint/finish is marred...? You will be hard pressed to find any frame that will be protected against a nylon bag rubbing up against it. With dirt, grime, sweat, etc lodging itself between the bag and the frame while you ride, together with the bumpy ride of a bike, you have a perfect recipe for permanent scratches on your frame.
> 
> A clear protective tape/film (like that often used for chainstay protectors) could have saved your finish.
> 
> ...


Nope, actually I wasn't kidding EM3, but i think you misinterpreted what I was asking about. If you go back and read my post, I never said I was unpleased with the manufacturer. In fact, I am very, very happy with Cervelo as my R3 did superbly again today on another century! I love my bike. But I also like keeping my things "clean". I was really trying to ask if this common since I see alot of people with these Bento boxes and if anything, anyone could offer me any input as to how to get it to shine. I guess based on your response I shouldn't expect that. Yes, I was totally ignorant as to how the nylon bag would affect the top tube...again, thought maybe there is some way to buff it out since it doesn't look like it's scratched up to me but instead a little fogged up or swirled. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

Why do people insist on using saddle bags and bento boxes? A cycling jersey has 3 pockets.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

dharrison said:


> Why do people insist on using saddle bags and bento boxes? A cycling jersey has 3 pockets.


Yeah, and sometimes you need to carry more than will fit in 3 pockets.

Also the battery to my headlight doesn't fit in my jersey pocket, and it's more convenient to put it in something removable like a BB than to physically attach it to the bike.

Now you know.

It's good to ask questions, though. Keep it up.


----------

